# New Year Mummer's Parade



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2017)

Has anyone ever been to one of these? The Mummer's Parade has been going since the turn of the century, I read. I vaguely recall a film of an old one on TV s a child, they kind of scared me.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 30, 2017)

Mummers Parade in Philadelphia on New Year's Day, 1937




Mums the word!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 31, 2017)

Mummers 101


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2017)

I've lived in Philadelphia all my life (until Thursday which is the day we are moving). I always went to the Parade from when I was a little girl. We lived near the Parade route.I loved it and thought it was great. After I married we had an open house that day and any friend or family member that came a distance away to see the Parade came to our house and we had tons of food and drinks for them to relax . How I am going to miss those days now that we are moving.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2018)

What's  the meaning behind it? I'm not sure if I like it, but it's certainly colourful and one things' for sure Americans know how to hold a great street parade..


----------



## Aputernut17 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yep, born and raised in PA. about 50 mi. from Philly so know it well and no doubt can still do the Mummers Strut.  LOL P.S. Also knew Dick Clark and many of the bandstand regulars.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> What's  the meaning behind it? I'm not sure if I like it, but it's certainly colourful and one things' for sure Americans know how to hold a great street parade..



The parade traces back to mid-17th-century roots, blending elements  from Swedish, Finnish, Irish, English, German, and other European  heritages, as well as African heritage.[SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP] The parade is related to the Mummers Play tradition from Britain and Ireland.[SUP][12][/SUP] Revivals of this tradition are still celebrated annually in South Gloucestershire, England on Boxing Day along with other locations in England and in parts of Ireland on St. Stephen's Day and also in the Canadian province of Newfoundland and Labrador around Christmas.
Swedes and Finns,  the first European colonists in the Philadelphia area, brought the  custom of visiting neighbors on "Second Day Christmas" (December 26)  with them to Tinicum. This was soon extended through New Year's Day with costumed celebrants loudly parading through the city.[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] They appointed a "speech director", who performed a special dance with a traditional rhyme:

“Here we stand before your door,
As we stood the year before;
Give us whiskey; give us gin,
Open the door and let us in.[SUP][13][/SUP][SUP][14][/SUP]
Or give us something nice and hot
Like a steaming hot bowl of pepper pot![SUP][15]
[/SUP]


much more at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mummers_Parade


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2018)

Sassycakes said:


> I've lived in Philadelphia all my life (until Thursday which is the day we are moving). I always went to the Parade from when I was a little girl. We lived near the Parade route.I loved it and thought it was great. After I married we had an open house that day and any friend or family member that came a distance away to see the Parade came to our house and we had tons of food and drinks for them to relax . How I am going to miss those days now that we are moving.



Awww Sassy, You'll be closer to your children and that's great. I wish you luck and much happiness in your move!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## 911 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have been to three of the Mummer's parades. Very talented musicians and choreographers.


----------



## CeeCee (Jan 2, 2018)

I do have a vague memory of them when I lived in Pittsburgh, Pa. long long ago.


----------

